# Car insurance for expat?



## pericolo (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi
Does somebody know what are the best companies for car insurance for expats? (no US driving history, and foreign driving license)

I've moved to Houston, TX

Thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

very few will take you
try progressive ... get your US licence quickly ..the price will drop


----------



## Jaslu (Nov 13, 2013)

pericolo said:


> Hi
> Does somebody know what are the best companies for car insurance for expats? (no US driving history, and foreign driving license)
> 
> I've moved to Houston, TX
> ...


Contact Travel Guard AIG. They offer auto insurance for expats and will consider overseas experience. Their rates are very good in Texas.


----------

